# Free HUGE aquarium-cracked bottom



## DeMontague (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, if someone is local and interested I have a HUGE aquarium-either 150 or 180 and very heavy (300 lbs-ish). Free to anyone who is willing to come pick it up in the Fairfiled PA area (17320). There is a custom 2x4 stand that can go with it if interested. Thanks for looking and happy herping!


----------

